# Going from i396->AMD64?



## Deleted member 2077 (May 13, 2012)

I have an i386 system running FreeBSD 9.0 that I would like to update to AMD64 FreeBSD 9.0  How do I do this?

I put this in my /etc/make.conf

```
MACHINE=i386
MACHINE_ARCH=i386
TARGET=amd64
TARGET_ARCH=amd64
```

and this in my kernel:


```
ident           FIRE3
#cpu            I486_CPU
#cpu            I586_CPU
#cpu            I686_CPU
machine         amd64
```

but a basic make buildworld fails with errors.  Is there a guide on this or anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 13, 2012)

Back up your data, make a clean installation, restore your data.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks.  I suppose that is the most straightforward way


----------



## frijsdijk (May 23, 2012)

I did it once, but it requires time, and console access.

From the top of my head (stuff could be missing ;-)

Insert the amd64 CDROM, and do a binary upgrade (you should probably test this step first with a VM or so, and you have to have the /etc/fstab by hand)
Boot the machine. All installed ports will be broken.
Rebuild all ports (*portupgrade -a* could bring you almost all the way)
It's dirty. And it's time consuming. Rebuilding as our thrustworthy moderator DutchDaemon proposed is probably better.


----------

